# Solicitor General blasts 'rogue' school trustee



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Solicitor General blasts 'rogue' school trustee*

Vancouver Sun
Published: Tuesday, December 19, 2006

Solicitor General John Les has blasted a Vancouver school trustee for advocating for the right to carry concealed weapons.

Sharon Gregson is featured holding a gun on the cover of the current issue of the Canadian Firearms Journal. In the magazine, and subsequent interviews, she expresses an interest in guns and support for a lobby to allow concealed weapons in Canada.

Said Les: "It's just outrageous."

He said Gregson, as a school trustee, is a role model and should re-think her comments. He called her a "rogue" trustee.

"I think parents of school children in Vancouver today would have some legitimate questions to ask about whether it's okay for a leader in the Vancouver school district to be advocating for wearing concealed weapons.

"Her position is bizarre," he said, adding he hopes NDP Leader Carole James will take a strong stance against her, given that Gregson is a prominent New Democrat.

"She is advocating the kind of behaviour that I don't think we're interested in as a society."


----------

